# SNOWY SUICIDE



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

damn nice haul....how about some vague details? out of which port? depth? bait?

congrats on some nice catches


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

MOBILE,980 FT.,SQUID AND BOSTON MACKEREL.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

That grouper pic is bad a$$! That is one for the trophy album!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

what was the total on the snowies. isn't the limit one on them? looks like you had a lot of people on board!


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

THE LIMIT WAS 5 PER PERSON,WE HAD 6 PEOPLE ON THE BOAT.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

ok my bad never caught one of those. nice catch! how much did that big gag weight?


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

THAT ONE WAS 46,HE WAS CAUGHT ON A DIFFERENT TRIP,NOT DEEPDROPPING.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like you guys had a great trip.Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice groupas..and 1 big PFF CUBERA ..Sweet


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn nice haul right there!!! Your right, sometimes you cant keep'em out of the boat. I wish we could make trip like that at will. Keep postin this stuff I love to see groups pilled on the deck like that!!! You guys ever get into barrelfish or silk, or queen snapper? We catch a few but not as common as i'd like.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

date caught?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/23/2008)*date caught?


I believe they were out the 20th this past Sat.

Jimmy


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

980 feet? good god i hope yall had electric reels. otherwise someone is probably feelin the BURN in their forearms about now! that's one of the prettiest gags i've ever seen


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/23/2008)*980 feet? good god i hope yall had electric reels. otherwise someone is probably feelin the BURN in their forearms about now! that's one of the prettiest gags i've ever seen


I hear you there...even with electric reels @ that depth would= back spasms for me.

Jimmy


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

Have caught them in as much as 1800 ft.They were caught last March.


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

Catch barrellfish more to the SW,they are usually 200 ft. off the bottom.Have seen Commercial Deepwater Trawlers fishing for them last year " Butterfish Boats ".there is one tied up in Pascagoula.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

haha i know exactly where you guys are fishing. why not go for broke and hit the rigs for tuna?


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

it's a big gulf .............. War Eagle !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice haul, and really nice topic name


----------

